# Underwoods Inks bottle found swimming



## RCO (Jul 13, 2018)

I found this little Underwoods Ink bottle when swimming the other day , don't really know much about it and location where I found it has a wide age range in terms of the bottles I've found there so its difficult for me to say how old it is 


really no markings on the bottle either other than " UNDERWOODS INKS ' embossed on the front , the bottle also has a lot of wear from being in the water so long and rubbing against the sand or rocks but its not chipped or broken


----------



## sandchip (Jul 14, 2018)

Nice bonus to an afternoon of swimming!


----------



## RCO (Jul 14, 2018)

sandchip said:


> Nice bonus to an afternoon of swimming!



at that location to find anything not broken or seriously damaged is a bonus too , this bottle likely survived so long cause it was so small


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 14, 2018)

That's a nice one, quite a bit older than your typical swimming finds.  Probably dates from around 1890 to 1920 or so.


----------



## RCO (Jul 15, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's a nice one, quite a bit older than your typical swimming finds.  Probably dates from around 1890 to 1920 or so.




I've found a lot of different things at that location over the years , have found older bottles there , like broken a coca cola straight side . always hoped to find a local druggist bottle there but never found one yet , it seemed like a good place as I had found so many other bottles there


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 16, 2018)

Yeah if you're finding things from that era a local druggist is certainly within the realm of possibility.  An ink bottle in the water suggests it was a dump rather than simply somewhere that people tossed their bottles after drinking the contents.  Any idea what was in this location in the past?


----------



## RCO (Jul 17, 2018)

I found a local history book which talks about this lake in great detail , might have to flip thru it to figure out exactly what was there but 

my understanding was there was another set of docks to the left of the ones pictured , there was also some sort of business located there at some point a restaurant I seem to recall but its been gone for a very long time . there was also wooden boat houses in the area as well but there gone 

a train station and downtown are also a short walking distance away from this park


----------



## saratogadriver (Jul 17, 2018)

Interesting find for a lake, an ink bottle.   I'd expect sodas or beers or spirit bottles.    maybe found it's way into some fill?

Jim G


----------



## historic-antiques (Jul 18, 2018)

Looks like a beautiful, inspiring place for a writer, long time ago, to pursue his/her craft!!  Nice find!!


----------



## KSESTATE (Jul 18, 2018)

I seem to remember reading that this company became the Underwood typewriter Co. May have been to ink a ribbon or two in a business environment very possible.
Nice bottle


----------



## RCO (Jul 18, 2018)

flipping thru the local history book which has a lot of info on this lake , according to there was a lot of different things located in the area which is now the park .

it indicated there were a couple small sawmills but they disappeared by the 1880's , soon after boathouses appeared and a boat livery ( which later became a small marina but which is now gone from the lake )  , also talks about a small power plant being located nearby 


although from looking at the older pictures in book there doesn't appear to be anything in the exact spot where I've been finding the old bottles so perhaps it was a dump site ? or some trash was dumped there at some point but does appear to have been a very busy location over the years


----------

